# 'A New Way to Knit'



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

This video is entitled "A New Way to Knit" although it has nothing to do with knitting. I found it interesting. My apologies if it has already been posted here.

http://www.slate.com/articles/video/video/2016/09/petros_vrellis_creates_el_greco_inspired_portraits_on_a_loom_video.html?wpisrc=burger_bar


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

How amazing. How long did it take to work out the thread density to show the facial features I wonder


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

..ahhhhmazing.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

kponsw said:


> This video is entitled "A New Way to Knit" although it has nothing to do with knitting. I found it interesting. My apologies if it has already been posted here.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/video/video/2016/09/petros_vrellis_creates_el_greco_inspired_portraits_on_a_loom_video.html?wpisrc=burger_bar


Link works fine. Thanks so much for posting. Commercial people list some very odd things as knitting. 
This is string art which was popular in the 80s. It is actually based on algebra and geometry. I used to have the children do it on math class when we studied graphing. 
It has again become popular and with the advent of computers extremely elaborate works can be produced. Google string art to see more examples.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Amazing! How he gets he facial features is beyond my comprehension. Thank yo for sending this.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely eye opening.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting, though definitely not knitting. I turned the music off as it got right into my eyeteeth.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks! And this computer doesn't have sound capabilities so my eyeteeth were safe!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely incredible!!!
Here's a direct link: http://artof01.com/vrellis/works/knit.html


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW wonder how long it takes to make the formula for each piece. Amazing art form


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is amaxzing just wish he slowed down so we could see the whole process. I know it would take for ever to watch. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to steel your post and put it on the " Lets talk spinning weaving and dyeing" topic.


----------

